# thepenshop.net



## Angelo49 (Dec 16, 2011)

What happened to thepenshop.net  forum?
I get the NOT FOUND message

Angelo


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Found the same problem. Sent Bellsy a message but haven't heard anything.

Carl


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just received a message from Bellsy (Dave). They are changing servers and hope to be back up by the end of this weekend.

Carl


----------



## Angelo49 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks!!!
Angelo


----------



## Bellsy (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes we are switching servers right now. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Dave


----------



## Angelo49 (Dec 19, 2011)

www.thepenshop.net takes me to Go daddy hosting services.
Is there a new web address for  thepenshop.net??

thanks, Angelo


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Angelo49 said:


> www.thepenshop.net takes me to Go daddy hosting services.
> Is there a new web address for thepenshop.net??
> 
> thanks, Angelo


 

Will be interested in hearing the answer to that, must not have gone as smoothly as hoped.


Carl


----------



## jd99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Angelo49 said:


> www.thepenshop.net takes me to Go daddy hosting services.
> Is there a new web address for thepenshop.net??
> 
> thanks, Angelo


 Thats a place holder (GoDaddy advertisment) they must not have their web site uploaded to the new server yet,


----------



## Scooley01 (Dec 21, 2011)

GoDaddy is notoriously sleazy for snatching up your recently expired domain and charging you an arm and a leg to get it back.  Personal experience!


----------



## tjseagrove (Dec 22, 2011)

Scooley01 said:
			
		

> GoDaddy is notoriously sleazy for snatching up your recently expired domain and charging you an arm and a leg to get it back.  Personal experience!



Yes, they could just let it expire and let someone else get it.

They have held some domains for me after they expired and not charged me "an arm and a leg" to renew them.  I currently have 82 names registered and never had an issue with Godaddy.  They do spell out the terms for expired domains and as an owner, it is my responsibility to pay attention my domains and renew on time.  I get reminder emails 2 months in advance.  This is my experience and everyone else's may vary considerably.

Tom


----------



## Bellsy (Dec 22, 2011)

Domain did not expire and nobody snatched it up......that would have been an easier fix.

Dave


----------



## gilmax (Jan 6, 2012)

Any update on the status?


----------



## jd99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Scooley01 said:


> GoDaddy is notoriously sleazy for snatching up your recently expired domain and charging you an arm and a leg to get it back. Personal experience!


 I would also like to add, that go daddy does in fact never do this, I have several domains with them and get plenty of notice via emails, and phone cals when any of my domains are about to expire, they even call me to help me consolidate some of my products to save money.


Would you care to elabrate on this and let us know where you are getting this information. FYI Domains don't cost that much anymore. Do you have any?


----------



## dankc908 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm still trying to get in and it's a "no-go".  I am wondering if they are calling it quits???


----------



## GrantH (Jan 7, 2012)

Switching servers isn't an overnight deal (usually) from my experience I'd say give em another 3 or 4 days and then get worried. He is trying to find the right server for his site so things go as smoothly as possible, i'm sure.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jan 8, 2012)

dankc908 said:


> I'm still trying to get in and it's a "no-go". I am wondering if they are calling it quits???


 


Like Dan, I'm wondering the same thing. Its been almost a month and no news of any sort.

Carl


----------



## jd99 (Jan 8, 2012)

If their site was writen for windows, and they are transfering to a windows server at GoDaddy that could be where their problems are.

A few years back I tried to use their (GoDaddy) windows server and had all kinds of issues; stuff not displaying right, colors off graphics had their own life, security issues.... etc. etc.

I now have a couple of Linux boxes one for test and development and one for my production sites. I don't have any problems with them, every time i build a site upload and everything looks the way it should. I also have a bunch of SAN storage with them and have been happy so far.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 9, 2012)

The Pen Shop is going to be using Vbulletin and should be opened back up in a week or two. The old server host files and Go Daddy's server ended up with too many issues to be resolved. 

Everyone will need to re-register when the site comes back online. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Dave


----------



## gilmax (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update, looking forward to the new site.


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 15, 2012)

The site is back up again.

Dave


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks very much Dave. I was ablw to get registered but am unable to reply or start a new thread. Do I need to do something else? 

Best of luck with the revised forum:biggrin:.

Carl


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 16, 2012)

steeler fan1 said:


> Thanks very much Dave. I was ablw to get registered but am unable to reply or start a new thread. Do I need to do something else?
> 
> Best of luck with the revised forum:biggrin:.
> 
> Carl



Carl,

You have one last step to complete. During the registration it sends you an email that needs to be responded to.

Dave


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh come on!

Can I come over to TPS and post instructions on how to register at IAP?


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 16, 2012)

jeff said:


> Oh come on!
> 
> Can I come over to TPS and post instructions on how to register at IAP?



Sorry Jeff, I should have PM'd steeler.

Dave


----------



## GrantH (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm there!


----------



## gilmax (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Dave for the update and hard work.


----------



## BigShed (Jan 16, 2012)

jeff said:


> Oh come on!
> 
> Can I come over to TPS and post instructions on how to register at IAP?



Right on Jeff!


----------

